# Grandpa Cracker needs our help!



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Folks,

I've tried to update all of you on his situation as I get information. The prayers and thoughts are wonderful and greatly appreciated. He's a very proud man and doesn't want to ask for help. As his friend, I'll go ahead and ask all of you to help in anyway you can.

He walked MILES to the hospital and back last night to see his dying wife and very ill step-son. He's eating very little so he can feed his dogs. He's lost his job, but has been looking for a new one. It's difficult to find work, let alone a job that will allow him to run out when yet another crisis occurs. His love and focus is on Jerry and Delbert and he puts them above everything else, especially himself. He's trying to hang onto their house and is doing so by a thread. His van is falling apart, but it's the only vehicle he has. He has no means to fix or pay to fix it. 

Please continue to pray. But, if you can spare a few dollars for gas and food, it would be greatly appreciated. If you're interested and/or able to help, please PM me and I'll send you his address.

Thank you.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks to the few people that responded. Your help is greatly appreciated.

I sincerely hope that no one has to go through what this family is going through right now. Please keep them in your prayers.

God bless you all.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent, that GC can make it out of the valley he is in right now with all that is happening and get back on the mountain top soon...


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Prayers for all. God Bless!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent
Thanks *Teamgafftop2*


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Where does he live? I'm sure I can scrounge up some cash and a few nice homemade dinners if he lives nearby.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

jaredbassett said:


> Where does he live? I'm sure I can scrounge up some cash and a few nice homemade dinners if he lives nearby.


send a private message to teamgafftop2 and she'll provide you the addy.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Just dropped some stuff off at Alans house.
Folks this man is against the wall and needs your help I know times are tight
for everyone but if we all give just a little Alan can get though this. I don't have 
a lot but intend on sharing what I do have till he is back on his feet


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a friend who needs a prosthesis ... a group of us have pledged $10 each towards the costs.

Maybe we could do that here. If all those who can would just pledge $10-$20 and follow through with sending the funds, we could make a big difference. Heck, even $5 adds up when lots of people contribute.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If I can help w/ this project, I live in Hitchcock just off Hwy6, close to DeLaney Rd. If U would like to contribute in the way of can goods and none perishable foods, U may use my place as a collection point. I am sure someone will be here to assist. I will personally take these items to him or sure have them relayed up there. What do U say? We can set up a day to get this to him..PM for address and #'s. We know what its like to need help..been there. Thanx Ed and Denise [email protected] for addy also


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree Spirit. What can he use? Seriously...I could even make a trip there with stuff at some point. I would love to help him.

V-Bottom you beat me to the punch. I will also do this. I work in Stafford (SW side). I can do the same.


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

SW side here as well. Would be happy to help deliver if and as needed.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

I dropped enough groceries and dog food for a week or so being its just him
at home. I think cash or prepaid cards would benefit him more right now. He qualified for
unemployment but will not know if he is approved until next week and then it will be
another two weeks before he receives a check .Money for bills and fuel to see his family Just send what you can a little or a lot it all adds up.

Alan Powell
P.O. Box 194
Splendora, TX 77372


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that has responded and helped. It is greatly appreciated. Alan's computer died or I'm sure he'd be on here thanking all of you personally. He's not fully aware of how many of you have stepped up to help. So, on his behalf I say thank you VERY much and God bless you all.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

UPDATE:

Alan is at the nursing home because Delbert is coming home from the hospital. While there he was sitting with Jerry and noticed that her left arm is VERY swollen. To the point that you can't even see her knuckles in her hand. Apparently, she has a blood clot in the area of her arm pit. Alan is getting them to transfer her to the hospital via ambulance. She's in a great deal of pain and obviously the blood clot is cause for great concern. 

Delbert's seizure medicine has been changed to one that is given 3 times a day rather than once. No proof, but the concensus is that Regent didn't give him is once a day medicine and as a result he had the last seizure. I'm really worried that if they can't handle once a day, how on earth will they manage with 3 times a day? The more I hear about Regent the more I worry. They seem incompetent and neglectful. 

Anyway, please keep praying. Alan is very stressed and worried. Everything seems to happen at once.

Thank you.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I am in Sugar Land and would be happy to meet some of you from the SW side and get a collection going and also deliver it to him.. another thought.. since he is a 2cooler and loves fishing, how about someone take him out to LL for some fishing.. I will volunteer to take the food/cash we collect here to him and also bring him to LL for fish if someone wants to volunteer their time and a boat.. I will pay for your fuel as well.. it would be nice for him to get some, food, cash and a break from all the stuff going on with his life..


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

danmanfish said:


> I am in Sugar Land and would be happy to meet some of you from the SW side and get a collection going and also deliver it to him.. another thought.. since he is a 2cooler and loves fishing, how about someone take him out to LL for some fishing.. I will volunteer to take the food/cash we collect here to him and also bring him to LL for fish if someone wants to volunteer their time and a boat.. I will pay for your fuel as well.. it would be nice for him to get some, food, cash and a break from all the stuff going on with his life..


Thanks. I know he would love to go fishing. I suspect he won't go until things settle down. So much happens so quickly. I wish I was closer to help with the collection of food. I really appreciate all of you working to help in on this.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Alan is at the nursing home because Delbert is coming home from the hospital. While there he was sitting with Jerry and noticed that her left arm is VERY swollen. To the point that you can't even see her knuckles in her hand. Apparently, she has a blood clot in the area of her arm pit. Alan is getting them to transfer her to the hospital via ambulance. She's in a great deal of pain and obviously the blood clot is cause for great concern.
> 
> ...


saw this post after I had already posted my reply.. don't know if the fishing trip will help but still willing to get a collection and deliver it to him.. I am passing this around at work as well.. please let me know if anyone is interested...


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

this place - this forum - these people - it's a place of angels and ruffians - but in times like this - even the ruffians have the heart of angels - 2cool - an appropriate name for a family of people who reach out to their own. well done, well done indeed.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Since it looks like I'm the closest one to him If anyone wants to send cash by Paypal
to my account I'll collect and deliver him the money . If anyone is interested send it to
[email protected] I'll post a full accounting of all monies received. Please post if
your sending a paypal so I will know what to look for
Thanks


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks! We were working on it, but you beat me to it!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TG...check yore PMs..

Whoops !!! just saw the posts about PayPal.. I'll go that route to keep him from having any troubles with personal checks...

jim


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Since it looks like I'm the closest one to him If anyone wants to send cash by Paypal
> to my account I'll collect and deliver him the money . If anyone is interested send it to
> [email protected] I'll post a full accounting of all monies received. Please post if
> your sending a paypal so I will know what to look for
> Thanks


That's what I was looking for, Paypal sent

Matt


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FISHNNUTT said:


> Since it looks like I'm the closest one to him If anyone wants to send cash by Paypal
> to my account I'll collect and deliver him the money . If anyone is interested send it to
> reberhart[email protected] I'll post a full accounting of all monies received. Please post if
> your sending a paypal so I will know what to look for
> Thanks


There's a small section on the bottom of paypal for notes. It would be best to note there what it's for. I don't advise giving up real names on the internet as a rule of thumb.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

also on paypal if you send as a gift, there won't be any fees (or it used to be this way, not sure with the new changes)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

PayPal just sent to you Fishnnutt... Thanks for handling it...

jim



FISHNNUTT said:


> Since it looks like I'm the closest one to him If anyone wants to send cash by Paypal
> to my account I'll collect and deliver him the money . If anyone is interested send it to
> [email protected] I'll post a full accounting of all monies received. Please post if
> your sending a paypal so I will know what to look for
> Thanks


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Fishnnutt, please check your paypal. Money sent for Grandpa Cracker.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

The gift break isn't/wasn't available. Small fee for a great purpose. 
Thanks for all y'all do. Makes me very happy to say I'm a member of 2Cool.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Sent


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Paypal sent to you Fishnnutt. Not much but like you said every little bit helps.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> also on paypal if you send as a gift, there won't be any fees (or it used to be this way, not sure with the new changes)


They charge you "the sender" the fees instead of the receiver.


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Paypal sent - let me know if it doesn't show up - not real familiar with PayPal


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

RogerB said:


> this place - this forum - these people - it's a place of angels and ruffians - but in times like this - even the ruffians have the heart of angels - 2cool - an appropriate name for a family of people who reach out to their own. well done, well done indeed.


 *Amen *


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

PayPal sent


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm in...Pray that things look up for GPC


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

keep the sticky...had to put more $ in paypal acct, takes 3-5 business days.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Had earlier cut a check but just sent it by PayPal instead.

Jerry


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

paypal sent... I am still willing to collect non perishable items, dog food, etc and deliver to him.. pm me if any of you may be interested.. would be nice for him to have a Happy 4th of July....


----------



## OverUnder (Nov 22, 2009)

PayPal Sent


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

i cant post now 1ll have someone do itfor me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I had got Grandpa's address yesterday, but Paypal would be easier. I assume you guys know Fishnutt?


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, Fishnutt will handle and make sure Alan gets the funds. No worries there.

Just got off the phone with Alan. He wants me to express how grateful and appreciative he is for all of the help and prayers. Words cannot express how thankful he is, he is overwhelmed with the outpouring of support. He wants all of you to know that he will get back on here and thank you himself when he can. 

Waiting to hear more from doctors. They are giving Jerry a blood transfusion now because her hemaglobin was very low. She's exhausted and experiencing a great deal of pain both in her arm and stomach. Hopefully, the hospital staff will be more attentive to her needs and help with the pain.

Thanks all. You have all wowed and and amazed me all day today. What a wonderful group of people. God bless.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I just sent mine.


Bobby


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Yes, Fishnutt will handle and make sure Alan gets the funds. No worries there.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Alan. He wants me to express how grateful and appreciative he is for all of the help and prayers. Words cannot express how thankful he is, he is overwhelmed with the outpouring of support. He wants all of you to know that he will get back on here and thank you himself when he can.
> 
> ...


you're a great person for heading this up. thanks


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

sent, plus prayers. This family has endured way too much. Wish I could do more.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Al I will call you this evening, going to the lake Friday night and can swing by on the way, probably can remember my way but will get directions from you. I can make a Sam's run 2morrow night and get some frozen entree's, tp, paper plates, etc. . You are a good man Alan, your friends are here to help you, prayers with the family. rs


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

sent


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> . They are giving Jerry a blood transfusion now because her hemaglobin was very low..


Any need for blood donations to cover the units used?


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Any need for blood donations to cover the units used?


Good question and I don't have an answer for you! I know she's at Kingwood (sp?) hospital. I don't know much else.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> you're a great person for heading this up. thanks


 x2


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Talked to TG2 earlier, but paypals easier....



Just as a side note, fishnnut, you should enable your PM


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

pms are on have received several today


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope my little bit helps.


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

*Fishnnutt*

Just sent a paypal for Grandpaw Cracker. I can appreciate what he is going through. I just lost my wife three weeks ago to cancer. We were married 56 years. I sometimes wonder if I can make it through this.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Hope my little bit helps.


Every little bit helps. And, it's so appreciated by Grandpa. He was very moved by all of the support and prayers.

Thank you very much.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

FISHNNUTT said:


> pms are on have received several today


Sent ya one, my bad for being an ipad retard


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

paypal sent to fishnnhutt. Thank you for doing what your doing. God Bless grandpa cracker during these hard times.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

HStewart said:


> Just sent a paypal for Grandpaw Cracker. I can appreciate what he is going through. I just lost my wife three weeks ago to cancer. We were married 56 years. I sometimes wonder if I can make it through this.


Very short derail but my prayers are with you and your family. May God be with you.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

HStewart said:


> Just sent a paypal for Grandpaw Cracker. I can appreciate what he is going through. I just lost my wife three weeks ago to cancer. We were married 56 years. I sometimes wonder if I can make it through this.


May our Lord grant you peace and comfort HStewart
sorry for your loss


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

HStewart said:


> Just sent a paypal for Grandpaw Cracker. I can appreciate what he is going through. I just lost my wife three weeks ago to cancer. We were married 56 years. I sometimes wonder if I can make it through this.


I am convinced this place can help anyone. Bless you for what you did and prayers to you - may God give you peace


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

HStewart said:


> Just sent a paypal for Grandpaw Cracker. I can appreciate what he is going through. I just lost my wife three weeks ago to cancer. We were married 56 years. I sometimes wonder if I can make it through this.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and the rest of your family in my prayers. If there is ANYTHING that I can do to help beyond a prayer, please just say the word.

I've been very blessed to not be in this situation thus far in my life, so I can only imagine the pain and heartache. Sending you the biggest virtual hug I can muster.

God bless you and thank you for taking the time to help Alan.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the pay pal acct we send to? PM it to me if preferred...


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

kevina1 said:


> What's the pay pal acct we send to? PM it to me if preferred...


[email protected]


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Money for Grandpa Cracker sent through pay pal......Prayers sent direct....

Ed


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up. Check sent


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

paypal on the way......

Bret


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Paypal sent Fishnutt.

HStewart, sorry for your loss. My Mom feels the same way. Lost my Dad in October, they were married 43 yrs


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent!!


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

paypal sent, sorry to hear of his families struggles.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for Alan, Jerry and Delbert. May the Lord surround them with his favor. God Bless all the doctors, nurses and attendants.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Paypal and prayers sent


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*prayers for all*

pm sent and will be getting a paypal to ya soon


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

prayers sent
i dont have much but i will send what i can threw paypal.


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

Paypal sent. God Bless


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

PayPal Sent

We've all been blessed today to learn of someone truly in need and provided the chance to help.

Thanks to those helping deliver the funds and the transportation.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Paypal sent. I put a note for Grandpa Cracker on 2cool. 

Also sent as a personal so no money should be taken out by Paypal for fees.

Joe


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Please forgive me for not responding. Jerry is in very bad shape and I`m putting all my focus on her. She has quit eating, switched her pain medication to morphine and it`s tearing me up. I would give or do anything to have this cup passed from us.
Please keep praying for us. Please pray that she does`nt suffer, it`s all I ask.
She has`nt given up but her body has. We need your prayers more than ever, my pain for her is almost unbearable. She`s my life, I need her.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

*Grandpa Cracker*



FISHNNUTT said:


> Since it looks like I'm the closest one to him If anyone wants to send cash by Paypal
> to my account I'll collect and deliver him the money . If anyone is interested send it to
> [email protected] I'll post a full accounting of all monies received. Please post if
> your sending a paypal so I will know what to look for
> Thanks


Paypal sent. Thanks for handling this.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Paypal Sent. 

We will be praying for everyone.


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

Paypal and Prayers sent


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

Prayers are with you, sir. God speed relief for your wife with this suffering and provide you strength for this trial.

As much as you can, be at peace and know many thoughts are with you from here.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Paypal and Prayers sent

God Bless you all !!!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Paypal sent


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Grandpa Cracker,

So sorry that you're having to go thru this nightmare, you and your family are in my prayers. I'm going to send some $ via Paypal right now, hope it helps.


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

Paypal and Prayers sent to you GC, Good luck and we'll keep praying for you!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix will build some one a "" crackerstix""*

sorry to be so late but better late than sorry 
ok
now what could i possiblly do to help "ole cracker " out i got it!!!
i will donate and build someone a nice new custom billystix custom 
"" crakerstix"" all proceed's will go directly to grandpaw and his flea bitten ole dawg :rotfl:
so who can i talk into contacting me to have themselves a nice new custom billystix spiral possibly one of my new split grip "texas waderstix" with all this new fancy dancy texas stuff on it, i will even put ""crackerstix" on it for you as well as your own name. so come on somebody need's a nice new custom billystix and these new "texas waderstix" are the "cat's meow" sorry grandpaw i like kitty's
please guy's all joke's aside let's get these fund's out of my pocket and into someon's pocket that can for sure use them, and beside's i need the practic on rod building i am getting a little rusty.
hope you will help us out.
cracker stay cool man i know your pain, but when you have this many friend';s it mean's some one with a higher power is taking over for you.
stix


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

prayers for the family and pay pal on the way


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for all.



Paypal sent. Sorry I was late to pull the trigger but just saw this.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Paypal sent! Our prayers are with you.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Paypal sent! Wish i could give more.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Used Paypal tied to a credit card. Hope this does not cause a problem. Praying for Grangpa Cracker and family. - Craig​


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Paypal sent,Prayers for Allan and his Family.

RL


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Do you know what is wrong with Alan's van?

I also have a desk top computer that I don't use any longer. Please let me know if he wants it.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

paypal and prayers sent...


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Miss Dixie said:


> Do you know what is wrong with Alan's van?
> 
> I also have a desk top computer that I don't use any longer. Please let me know if he wants it.


Here's what I know about the van:

It's 1996 Pontiac Trans Sport 3800 3.8 Liter.

It overheats, the windows don't work and the AC only blows through 2 little low vents. It despeparately needs shocks. It bounces so bad that it's cutting his tires. When it overheats he turns on the heater and of course with the windows up it gets pretty hot in there. I'm not sure of other problems, but I suspect there are more.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

TG2,
Could you possibly get a list of "things" he needs and post them up? We could start putting our name by the item that we could provide. Some 2Coolers may not be able to give money but may have an extra "thing" laying around that they could give. Just a thought. TG2 and FISHNNUTT, thank you for all your are doing and may God bless Alan and family and all the 2Coolers that are praying and donating.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> TG2,
> Could you possibly get a list of "things" he needs and post them up? We could start putting our name by the item that we could provide. Some 2Coolers may not be able to give money but may have an extra "thing" laying around that they could give. Just a thought. TG2 and FISHNNUTT, thank you for all your are doing and may God bless Alan and family and all the 2Coolers that are praying and donating.


Great idea RT!

I know that he really needs bottled water (he said his water is nasty)
Dog food
Cat food

I will have to ask about other essentials. Some folks have or are going to provide some other items like toiletries and paper plates, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyRocko (Apr 1, 2007)

paypal sent


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

paypal and prayers sent


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

PayPal sent


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you all very much for your kind words and generousity. I know that Alan is incredibly grateful for everything y'all have done. May God bless you all. Have a wonderful holiday weekend and be safe.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

*PayPal and prayers sent*

PayPal and prayers sent. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Finally made it to town TG2, check sent!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, POCO! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

funds sent via paypal to FISHNNUT


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

How do I send paypal when I only have credit cards linked? I'm a bit of an id10t when it comes to this.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

GPC..check your PO box.....Check sent...with love From Mr/MRS Rio Frio(yea I know ....Dinosaur)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KneeDeep&Sink'N said:


> Used Paypal tied to a credit card. Hope this does not cause a problem. Praying for Grangpa Cracker and family. - Craig​


How do you do that Craig?

I don't use PP anymore.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> How do I send paypal when I only have credit cards linked? I'm a bit of an id10t when it comes to this.


Nevermind, I'm not as dumb as I thought.
Paypal sent fishnnut.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Gary said:


> How do you do that Craig?
> 
> I don't use PP anymore.


When I set up my pay al acct.I tied it to my cc instead of giving my bank routing info. Therefore they bill my cc & the money is sent by paypal. - Craig

I don't know Alan or his family but I felt compelled To try and help them. Can't imagine having to go through this without help from others. Hope many others will do the same. - Craig


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Paypal sent Fishnnutt


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Paypal sent and best wishes and prayers...schmitty


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Paypal and prayers sent


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

Paypal sent to [email protected]

Prayers ongoing!


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Fishnnutt, please check your paypal. Gift sent for Grandpa Cracker. 

GC, God bless, prayers are with you. I know where you are in respect to your wife.
My dear wife went peacefully approx a week before last Christmas. Still, isn't easy to bare the home w/o her. God speed.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

*PayPal sent*

PayPal sent to Fishnnutt, prayers sent to GC and family.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

reese said:


> PayPal sent to Fishnnutt, prayers sent to GC and family.


 Reese, I was around Deer Park from 1961- 1974. Made a jaunt over to look into the archives at the library that had the Progress on record.
Threw a mean fastball when I was a kid and just dropped in to relive
a time in my life. Was able to make some copies of the sports section
but it means nothing to no one but me.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

funds sent to fishnnutt!


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

two ZJ, I sent paypal to GC and want to say my prayers are also with you. I lost my wife of 56 years 4 weeks ago and am really having a hard time missing her. Good luck going forward.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Paypal sent to Fishnnutt. Prayers sent for Grandpa Cracker.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Pay Pal sent to Fishnnutt


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

LOST RIVER MAN:

Can't send you PM's. I did receive your message but no way to get back to you!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Fishnnutt and his grandson made the trip over to the house today with the majority of the funds donated to us.
" Nutt " and i have been 2cool friends for a number of years and it was a pleasure to finally meet him in person. I missed him the first time he came by ( sleeping ) as my hours of being awake vary day to day and I don`t have set hours.
I appreciate all he has done and there is another person that has been here for Jerry , Delbert and I from the beginning in respect to making sure we had some relief. Teamgafftop2 and her husband have really given of themselves for me and my family.
Before the official Grandpa Cracker Fund got started, the "Gafftops" made sure we were taken care of in every way. Without going into specifics, they helped me way beyond what I ever could have hoped for.
BubbasKenner made sure I had at least one room in our home cool enough to be tolerable during this drought and heat wave.
As to the fund, I thank all of you for your mercy and help. From funds to prayers,
I now have plenty of breathing room and a great weight has been lifted from my shoulders. 
I`ve always put Jerry and Delbert first but now I can concentrate even more on them without having other worries and distractions. I have the means to purchase items but I have`nt got estimates yet on getting the van fixed. A young man down the street from me has always been more than fair on pricing and is a top mechanic.
He put in a harmonic balancer (sp?) for me at no cost here a while back.
He has known Delbert since they were children , he`s close by and I can trust him
so I`m thinking I may go to him and see what we can do.
I really want to save all I can for the bills and such as I`m not sure when the unemployment will come in, I put in the payment request by going online and I hope I did it correctly as it is all new to me, never tried to get unemployment benefits before.
I`ll be back on here of course but for now I just want to tell all of you that Jerry and I are so grateful and so would Delbert if he knew what was going on.
I sought other avenues and either I did`nt qualify, was`nt a member or they just did`nt care. Never again. if someone wants to do something, that`s great but I`ll never ask.
I`ve been checking out a few places to find myself a church home. In all the chaos
I `ve figured that if I can spend time on the computer or watching the idiot box, I can sure get my rear to the Lord`s House. I guess we all fall short at times and I`m certainly no exception.
For now, thank you all and may the prayers continue as they are still needed and I certainly will be praying for you all also.
From our hearts we thank you,
Alan, Jerry & Delbert


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Alan my friend. You are a GOOD man. Please know you remain in my daily thoughts and prayers. Your friends here, all of us - care a great deal for you and your family. You are indeed a MAN among men. God Bless you, Jerry and Delbert.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

RogerB said:


> Alan my friend. You are a GOOD man. Please know you remain in my daily thoughts and prayers. Your friends here, all of us - care a great deal for you and your family. You are indeed a MAN among men. God Bless you, Jerry and Delbert.


 well said.
stix


----------

